# Sig 226 law magazines.



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

i would like to know, when did sig stop putting the "law enforcement use only" on their 12rnd magazines for the p226 in .40?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably when the "Assault Weapons" Ban sunset in 2004.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

that makes since, im now trying to figure out why i have a sig mfg after 2008 with 3 of these magazines. kinda baffles me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mossy2775 said:


> that makes since, im now trying to figure out why i have a sig mfg after 2008 with 3 of these magazines. kinda baffles me.


Did you buy the gun new or used?


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

bought the gun used from a gun shop, but had original case papers etc.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mossy2775 said:


> bought the gun used from a gun shop, but had original case papers etc.


Is wager that the original owner added some extras, maybe kept the unmarked mags. Just because the gun is from 08 doesn't mean the mags are.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

just thought it was weird i guess. these are the good met gar mags to. guess i made out.


----------

